# Sewing something thick?



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm having trouble sewing something and not certain what exactly is the problem. I think it is too thick but it could also be the nature of the material that I'm trying to sew. I have a huge 130 gal fish tank that we made ourselves, designing the filtration system ourselves as well. The pump needs a prefilter and purchased ones run at least $7 each. I've been making them from the green scotch-brite pads folded in half and sewn on two sides, leaving one side open (the fold is the third side). The problem is that my machine doesn't like to sew these. The bottom tension gets all messed up. It works fine on regular sewn cloth but the minute I try to go to the pads, it gets all tangled up, loose, etc. I can't figure out if it is just because this is so thick or if it is because of the material itself. Any thoughts on how to sew this kind of stuff? It costs me a small fraction to make my own but it is such a pain to get the machine to cooperate. I've actually pulled an old beater machine from the attic to do this work rather than keep buggering up my good machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd think the thread is catching in the loops of the pad. Can you try it with a sheet of typing (or other)paper under and over what you are sewing. Then when done just tear the paper away?

Angie


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I tried it with the paper under and over but it still leaves the big loops/mess of thread on the back. It DOES go better than it has in the past. I got the whole length of a side before the thread broke.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

have you cleaned out your bobbin holder for lint, re-treaded the machine, checked the tension, changed the needle, and are you using something other than Coats N Clark thread.? 

Angie


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I had the whole machine serviced, cleaned and checked out. I rethread (according to the book directions) every time it breaks, taken apart the whole tension assembly to tighten it once (worked great on regular material, went bad again as soon as I went to the pads). I haven't tried a new needle so I will do that right now. I'm using heavy quilting thread which cuts down on the breakage but it still happens sometimes. Like I said, it runs fine with regular material. It just hates this stuff (can't really blame it). I may have to find an alternative plan but at the price of the prefilters, it would be nice to find a way to make it work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds as if you're doing the right stuff.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Not just a new needle but the right type... although I'm not sure what that would be. I'd try a topstitch needle I think, a larger one, 100/16 perhaps?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maybe a Jeans or Leather needle.?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

Or a tapestry needle? I know those are used for canvas and other unusual materials.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Is your machine a top load bobbin system or front load? My advise is for front load bobbins. Top load bobbin systems are extremely finicky IMO and are not consistent for heavy sewing.

For items this heavy and using heavy threads I would use a topstitch 100/16 or a 110/18. Also if you are using this heavy thread in the bobbin you may need to adjust your bobbin case tension to accommodate the extra tension the thread size is causing.

I have an extra bobbincase that is purposely adjusted for nylon upholstery thread that I use for sewing plastisized banners. I marked the latch with nail polish.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I don't know if this will help but you might try lowering or covering your feed dogs. Perhaps this will be a bit better then? Use your free motion quilting foot just to see if it would help.

I am also wondering if a water soluble stabilizer would help on the bottom of that stuff. Then rinse it well before putting it in the aquarium filter.

Just some musings here.

Good luck! LQ


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

You can use different color threads in the bobbin and needle if you need to see which is contributing the looping.

I've been thinking about your problem description. I don't have experience stitching a thick pad, so I'm just sharing what I might try.

It sounds like there is lack of tension on the needle thread. lowering the presser foot "applies" the tension. Even though you are lowering the presser foot, the thick pad might be raising the foot enough to release the tension and produce the thread vomit. 

You might try the buttonhole foot to "clamp" the pad down. You would just straight stitch or narrow zig zag in one direction as far as you can (and then reposition the pad to continue if necessary.)

I would use polyester thread a little heavier than garment thread and a large size, large eye (top stitch) needle. The free motion (feed dogs lowered) suggestion might work.

I'll be interested to know what works.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

sewtlm said:


> Is your machine a top load bobbin system or front load? My advise is for front load bobbins. Top load bobbin systems are extremely finicky IMO and are not consistent for heavy sewing.
> 
> For items this heavy and using heavy threads I would use a topstitch 100/16 or a 110/18. Also if you are using this heavy thread in the bobbin you may need to adjust your bobbin case tension to accommodate the extra tension the thread size is causing.
> 
> I have an extra bobbincase that is purposely adjusted for nylon upholstery thread that I use for sewing plastisized banners. I marked the latch with nail polish.



It is a top load bobbin system. That explains why the other machine handled it better than this one does. I still don't want to kill my other machine with this stuff though. I am using the heavy thread on the top because that it the one that is always breaking (and looping on the back - the threads are two different colors so it is easy to see where the problem is occurring). I appreciate all the ideas and will keep on trying solutions. I found something in the book about increasing the pressure foot tension or something like that so I'll try to see if that helps. I do have another kind of foot but I can't find it it the book that came with the machine so I'm not sure what it is or how it works. My mom quilts though so I'll see if she has a quilting foot and how that looks to see if I have one  Garnet - I think you may be on to something with the pressure foot problem. I'll keep trying the suggestions made here and see if I can find one or a combination that works.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

The presser foot has 2 functions. It applies the tension to the needle thread when lowered. It also applies pressure to hold the fabric down against the feed dogs (teeth that feed the fabric as each stitch is sewn.)

All machines have adjustable thread tension - holding the thread tight to loose. Some also have pressure adjustment to press the foot against the fabric and feed dogs with light to heavy pressure. 

Not sure what effect the heavier pressure might have, if you have this adjustment.

For free motion stitching, you need tension on the top thread, but you don't want the foot pressing down and preventing your movement of the fabric. Some machines use a darning foot that is synchronized to come down with each stitch and hold the fabric just as the needle pushes through. Some have a darning ledge for the presser foot to be lowered enough to apply tension but not all the way to the fabric.

You have a special sewing task with your pad. I'm sure there is a way to get it done, but there are several things to consider about your machine and how to get it to do what you want.

You might take your pad and machine to the shop that serviced it and ask for suggestions.

I sure hope you can figure out how to get the job done. Be sure to take the threads you are using for both the bobbin and needle. Good luck.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Garnet said:


> You might take your pad and machine to the shop that serviced it and ask for suggestions.


That's my next step if I can't figure out anything based on all the input here. The problem is that they are more than a half hour away so I figured I'd let my fingers do the typing here first to see if we could come up with a solution. I really appreciate all the brainstorming here!


----------

